# Type of wood?



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jan 26, 2015)

I came across this tree while checking snares the other day just curious on which type of tree it is and does anyone ever use it or is it worth pursuing. 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/0BD3743C-D718-49B2-95BB-B1BFDF11EED5_zpsoqgpgxuk.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/933F0CA4-2CA2-40EE-93EE-928B744E0723_zpsqkmo4plu.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/32F4EC6F-44DA-4594-8DAD-E5E408EB1D8A_zpsboowsjqo.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/980F4CF8-6F96-4506-96FC-DCF0C3C9E750_zpsqertmaig.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/470394E1-CDF8-466C-A875-D6C6D8BA1089_zps00do0ecn.jpg


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

My guess would be willow. The color of the wood is like that of willow as well as the leaves and bark. How is it for hardness? More so after it has been inside and thawed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jan 26, 2015)

The leaves had me thinking some type of willow as well. It seems like a very soft wood. Here is a pic of the whole tree
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/9AEB739B-03AC-473F-92A9-6AA316377F07_zpscz3rxrov.jpg


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 26, 2015)

Willow is not very hard and at one time was used to make artificial limbs because it was light.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 26, 2015)

Defiently a willow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

willow- It has some great figure.........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree mike! Willow has some bad myths surrounding it but I really like it. The color is amazing to me. The sample pix here only show 2 of the 5 or 6+ colors it can produce. The wood is soft and will never hold up outside but for indoor projects that won't see oodles of heavy use it is awesome stuff. I have several cello makers call each year looking for some in their builds.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I agree mike! Willow has some bad myths surrounding it but I really like it. The color is amazing to me. The sample pix here only show 2 of the 5 or 6+ colors it can produce. The wood is soft and will never hold up outside but for indoor projects that won't see oodles of heavy use it is awesome stuff. I have several cello makers call each year looking for some in their builds.



Greg- I have about 2-300 Bd ft all figured that I have not been able to get any interest in. I would think stabilized it would be knockout.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

True story mike.... had about 1000 bf of willow in 2010 or 2011 and had it for 1- 2 years at that point I was ready to burn it..... Had a guy call me from the far northern part of WI wanting some cherry and walnut he drove the 5 hours to get here to buy a truck load of the stuff. He got here and saw the willow and bought it all for a buck a bf. Some was figured but most was not. He was amazed I even milled it cause most mills won't even bother. He drives down now 1-2 times per year looking for cool cuts that nobody else has. One visit he brought down an 8" grizzly jointer to trade me for milling a butter nut log and hooking him up with a few fbe crotches. Sometimes you get lucky and other times you sit on stuff for years with no bites. Who ever uses that stuff you have will be a happy camper.

For what it's worth guys willow is also a great wood to practice hand tool skills on also. IMO it cuts better with a sharp chisel or plane than it does with power tools in some cases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

BTW that guy I talked about didn't have room in his truck for the cherry and walnut after he loaded the willow. Bitter sweet that day was. Coulda got 3-4 times as much for walnut or cherry but I got 1000 bucks for something that was he added for the fire pit instead. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

